# 26 children stabbbed with insulin needle



## Northerner (Jun 15, 2012)

Police are investigating after 26 pupils were stabbed in the head and neck with an insulin needle.

The attacks happened at Toot Hill secondary School, Bingham, Notts at lunch break on Wednesday.
Nine of the victims were taken to hospital to be tested for infections including HIV and hepatitis.
They now face a 90 day-wait before the test results are known but health experts say there is very little risk that they have been infected.
The attack by the 14-year-old boy is being treated as "not malicious" but more like a "random act of silliness".
Head teacher John Tomascevic said: "A student got hold of a Lancet and he went round pricking a number of students in his friendship group and wider than that.
"We found out about the incident at the end of the school day.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/educatio...26-children-stabbbed-with-insulin-needle.html

Idiot


----------



## Abi (Jun 15, 2012)

How can going round deliberately stabbing fellow beings not be an act of malice?
Wouldn't be surprised if this was used as an excuse to make life harder for diabetics- having to keep supplies locked up so delay in accessing them if needed but then of course we are not important unlike the little b****d who deserves severe punnishment


----------



## Northerner (Jun 15, 2012)

Indeed. A similar incident happened in the USA recently and at first I thought it was going to be the same story. Perhaps the idiot had read that story, or perhaps he was just independently stupid? You can certainly see the possibility of the H&S suddenly cracking down on access to equipment


----------



## Northerner (Jun 16, 2012)

Another 'take' on the story from the Mirror:

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/school-insulin-needle-rampage-boy-884645

Interesting comments.


----------



## Abi (Jun 16, 2012)

Utterly beggars belief- the comment from the individual blaming the school and not the child- and stating that the needle should not be in school!
At 14 years if age you are old enough to be responsible for your actions
I assume that if this results in diabetic children not being allowed to keep supplies on them then this boys parent's will be made to put their hands in their pockets to pay for home schooling so that they can be educated and look after their health


----------



## Northerner (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm wondering where he got the pen from in the first place, and if it had insulin in it. Did he fit the needle on himself or was it already on? We'll probably never know.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 16, 2012)

The story is quite confusing,
1 paper mentions a lancet
and the othe other mentions both a lancet and an insulin needle.

So did the twit use the finger pricker as some of these look like pens?

It doesn't say if it was the child with diabetes that did this or another kid got hold of the device.

Either way a complete disgrace.


----------



## Vicsetter (Jun 16, 2012)

The head teacher said it was a lancet, it looks like the press went and got some stock photos of pens to spice the story up.  A lancet sounds a lot more likely as there is no mention of the possibility of insulin being injected.


----------



## trophywench (Jun 16, 2012)

Hmmm - an 8mm Lancet?   

There might be such a thing for all I know.  But one sure thing if it does - it's nowt whatsever at all to do with diabetes!


And of course, I wonder whatever a diabetic pen is?  I thought only living organisms could get diabetes, I always say I learn summat new every day !  

Always makes me howl when I hear 'diabetic nurse' - well some of em may be, but my particular one isn't - you are evidently getting her mixed up with her husband, aren't you?  ....


----------



## MeanMom (Jun 17, 2012)

Just spotted this and glad K no longer in school to suffer the 'fall out' 

Can see schools trying to prevent pupils carrying needles - some will comply and risk their health, some will not comply and be branded 'trouble makers' and parents accussed of being over protective. (yes, it is possible to detect a hypo without testing _in some people_ but teachers dont often believe in a hypo and therefore 'allow' treatment without 'proof')

Glad K wont have to cope with it (because yes, we are already having to home educate) but feel so  for others who may suffer because of this.

Hope Im wrong and schools dont over react.


----------



## Laureny019 (Jun 17, 2012)

This was one of reasons why when I was at secondary school, I had to keep all my insulin & needles etc in the school nurses room. Would end up injecting every lunchtime in their bathroom which was tiny! Thankfully I only had to put up with this for 3years until I went into sixth form , although do remember one day I'd forgotten my morning jab, checked my blood & I was at around 20 with no Novorapid unless I went off to the nurses room.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 17, 2012)

Very bad news for us.  I know the "Press" love stories like this to sell papers.


----------



## Twitchy (Jun 18, 2012)

The BBC news website mentioned that the police said it was an 8mm pen needle. I do think if it was not the owner of the kit running riot (which I doubt) then this should have been stated to make it clear that it was a rogue idiot / bully not necessarily the diabetic's fault. This prat could have been running around stabbing people with a set of mathematical compasses (as happened in my school), in which case the risks of cross infection would be the same, the type of pointy thing is pretty much irrelevant to my mind!!.  The comment about how the needle shouldn't have been there just spoke volumes for the ignorance of the person speaking!! 

The one good thing for me is that the head seems determined to be restrained & calm about it all...hopefully it will all blow over & maybe the school will evdn be able to use it as an opportunity to educate & help others understand how tough life with diabetes can be.


----------

